# Hobie Revolution 13 vs Native Watercraft Slayer Propel 13



## alain17 (Jul 7, 2012)

After years of near monopoly, Hobie recently encountered a new competitor in pedal-driven fishing kayaks: for a year or two Waterzone has distributed a range of Native Watercraft kayaks made in the USA. 
Many people are wondering whether to buy a *Hobie *or a *Native Watercraft* for kayak fishing.

*What are the advantages and disadvantages of each ? *

The question I am often asked is "*Which one to choose and why ?*"

This comparative analysis form from your opinion on these two kayaks (Hobie Revolution 13 and Native Watercraft Slayer Propel 13 Angler) will help kayak fishers make a choice.

It is a prerequisite for contributors in this comparative analysis to have tested, tried and bought both a Hobie Revolution 13 and a 13 Native Watercraft Slayer Propel Angler. If you are such a person I would really appreciate your providing your opinions about the two craft using this form.

Your experience and opinion are valued !


----------

